# Flowerhorn



## parham (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello

I have bought a flowerhorn but i don't know if it has a special strain or no.
How can i upload its photo in my post?

Parham


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *parham*,

Welcome to cichlid-forum. You first have to upload the image to a photo sharing website, I use photobucket.com. Then you pase the code into your post. Here is a link with more detailed instructions.

[URL=http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=21085]http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085[/URL]

I look forward to seeing the pictures.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## parham (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi

This is the photo of my flowerhorn.
Can you recognize its strain?


----------



## dougjeffries68 (Dec 30, 2011)

ZZ Red Dragon. I have one that looks very similar. Fun fish when housed alone as a wet pet.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd say its more Red Dragon than ZZ. But with almost any flowerhorn unless you know it's lines. Its just a mutt. Just like any RD or MIDAS. Rarely EVER is someone in possession of a True RD, or Pure MIDAS. Beautiful, fun fish, either way!


----------



## parham (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi

I have found a picture of zhen zhu flowerhorn that is very similar to that of mine. so i think my flowerhorn probably is a zhen zhu.


----------



## parham (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi

I bought a catfish yesterday. Today i see that my flowerhorn's below lip has been stung by the catfish and has became partial lurid. 
Is it serious and must be treated or not?


----------



## parham (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi

Here are two photos that show development of my Flowerhorn during 1.5 monthes:
1.5 monthes ago:








Now:


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Time will tell, but i think you have a red dragon on your hands. Nice fish.


----------

